

Ask HN: It does not automatically revoke access to Google Account  - obilgic

When user uninstalls the app from Chrome, It does not revoke access to Google Account automatically. I think this will be really confusing for a lot of users.
======
yanw
So I was checking my account's authorized sites and I came across
'Application-specific passwords' is that new? <http://i.imgur.com/1tlSp.png>

~~~
obilgic
yes

